# Amber Hero Cross  Mason Jar Real Or fake?



## peeper (Jul 17, 2006)

HI

 I am new to the boards and bottle/jar hunting. []

 I bought ths amber Mason Jar and I was wondering if someone could me figure out if it is a reproduction or not. It doesn't have a ground lip.
 I did some research on the net and found som eimages of repos, but mine doesn't match. It has this on the bottom.    pat nov 26 67       and the number 469 is in the center. Thanks for any help or info that anyone can give me!!  []


----------



## woody (Jul 17, 2006)

What size jar is it?

 Pint, quart, half-gallon???


----------



## peeper (Jul 17, 2006)

OOPS!
 I knew I forgot something.

 It is half gallon.

 It is also darker than it looks in the image.
 The color you see in the image is almost the same shade as if you were holding it up to a light. THANX      Peeper


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 17, 2006)

I didnt see it documented anywhere as a repro but I would be suspicious of any cross jar without a ground lip.


----------



## bobclay (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi peeper,

 Sorry to inform you, but definitely a repro. These have been around for about 2 1/2 years now, first seen here in the U.S.A. in November of 2003. There is a seller in Ohio that sells sets of these  in several colors on ebay.

 Click the link below to read about them and see pics of the colors we know of. This darker amber jar is one of the newer colors.

 http://home.earthlink.net/~raclay/1858Update.HTML

 Here are some of the older 1858 repros:

 http://www.fruitjars.com/ref/articles/news.asp?article=3

 Bob Clay


----------

